

Terrorists Changing Their Methods Because of Snowden Leaks: Officials - techinsidr
http://www.securityweek.com/terrorists-changing-their-methods-because-snowden-leaks-us-officials

======
deadfall
Ruppersberger Praises NSA Court Decision -- "Ruppersberger told Maryland's
News Now on Friday that the NSA only collects phone numbers and the duration
of an individual call, and not the names and addresses of the callers. He says
this practice has prevented future terrorist attacks."
[http://www.wbal.com/article/104599/21/ruppersberger-
praises-...](http://www.wbal.com/article/104599/21/ruppersberger-praises-nsa-
court-decision)

"...has prevented future terrorist attacks" Yeah, okay.

------
apineda
Citizens also changing their methods because of Snowden Leaks

------
poolpool
This is exactly why Snowden should be prosecuted.

~~~
kaonashi
Because of anonymous assertions?

